# New Layout



## Nolan (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Okay, been a while since I have had a chance to really build my own layout so would appreciate some input. As of right now I'm looking at an 8' x 10' HO layout. All of the main line track is code 100 and 24" radius. Sidings and yard are code 83 with yard 22" radius and with a minimum of 12" radius. Double loop and a passing siding on the hidden track. This is basically the "Georgian Southern" from Model Railroader, April 2001.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My only initial comment is you seem to have very few places to have continuous running.


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

To use the yard will require *WAY* to many switchback moves. This would not be done on any real RR as it takes too much time and therefore costs more money. And after awhile even you will get *very tired* of it. Also what is the point of the double Xover in the yard? Also Put a RIP track somewhere around the yard as it can add move switching.
Here's a rough sketch to give you some ideas to think about. As a RR civil engineer once told me "if it's on paper it's nothing more than a wet noodle making it very easy to move. And when you do start building it just loosely tack the track down & operate it to see if your plan meets your needs.


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My only initial comment is you seem to have very few places to have continuous running.


The 2 "A" indicate the tracks are connected at those points but not shown on the plan


----------



## Nolan (Aug 4, 2011)

lajry said:


> To use the yard will require *WAY* to many switchback moves. This would not be done on any real RR as it takes too much time and therefore costs more money. And after awhile even you will get *very tired* of it. Also what is the point of the double Xover in the yard? Also Put a RIP track somewhere around the yard as it can add move switching.
> Here's a rough sketch to give you some ideas to think about. As a RR civil engineer once told me "if it's on paper it's nothing more than a wet noodle making it very easy to move. And when you do start building it just loosely tack the track down & operate it to see if your plan meets your needs.


Thanks for the input and especially the "marked up" drawing, really made things easier to understand. I think that I just lost sight of the operation aspect while trying to squeeze track into the space I had allocated. Sooo, back to layout mode with a new perspective.

Also, you were right about the "A" to "A" connection. They link together via a hidden track with a long passing siding. Idea being to be able to run two trains at the same time.

Really glad I found you guys. Have already saved me a major rebuild.:thumbsup:


----------

